# What To Fill a Bomb With



## bsr5088 (Oct 5, 2011)

Napalm? Agent Orange? Rainbows? 

Joking aside, what cigars should go into a bomb. Being on a college budget I cant afford to many cigars in the $5+ range. Are some of the better rated "budget cigars" like famous Nic 3000 and the 5 Vegas line ok to send? I dont want to hit someones mailbox with a dud.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

send anything youd be happy to smoke....and note saying youll pie smash, nutsmack, bitchslap (youtube it) if its not good enough.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Send what every you wouldn't mind smoking or recieving in a bomb. It's the thought and meaning behind the bomb that counts, not what's in it.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Basic rule of thumb as i understand it. If you wouldnt smoke it, don't bomb it  But theres defiantly more to what cigars to send other than the price.


----------



## bsr5088 (Oct 5, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> Basic rule of thumb as i understand it. If you wouldnt smoke it, don't bomb it  But theres defiantly more to what cigars to send other than the price.


Do 200 Ron Mexico's = 1 Opus X?? :hurt:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

bsr5088 said:


> Do 200 Ron Mexico's = 1 Opus X?? :hurt:


Personally, I would rather have a roll of Angel Soft than 200 Ron Mexico's. But that's just me.... 8)


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Its a known fact that a USPS flatrate box is a great enhancer to whatever ordnance is inside. Many of the Oliva's can be had on the college budget. But as many have already said, its the thought that counts. I got bombed some KL and distilled water over here and it still rates as a top bomb that I've received!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

As everyone here has stated. Send what you like to smoke. If its what you like to smoke and you are gifting it as a kind gesture then it will never be a dud.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

I've never had a Ron Mexico.. so I reserve judgement


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

You know, I just sent my first bomb last night and I was wondering the same thing. I scrolled through pages of merchandise, deciding what would be a good strike against a future opponent.

I stand my choice of weaponry that is inside of my bomb. I hope it has what it takes to raise a few eyebrows and to smite Dan's fish-loving mailbox!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Here lies Rav :rip: He was a promising young puffer until he thought he could bomb with the big boys. The retaliation to the fire cracker he sent was so severe that he died from the shockwave before the explosion could even touch him.

Back to topic, if it's a cigar you enjoy then it's fair game to bomb. There are lots of cigars that can be had in the $2 range on CigarBid that I find excellent. A bomb consisting of a Flor de Oliva, a GH Vintage 2002, a GH Blue Label, a Cu Avana Intenso, and a 5 Vegas A/Miami would be an excellent bomb IMO and all of those cigars go cheaply on CBid. Another good example is the bombs Shuckins sends out to new guys on here. Most of those smokes are budget, and he does it 1. because Shuckins is the most generous man most of us will ever know and 2. he wants to show new smokers that they don't have to run out and spend $15 per cigar to have a very enjoyable smoking experience.


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have never received a cigar in a bomb I didn't smoke, FWIW. I may not have loved them all, but that's part of the beauty as well since I now know not to purchase said cigars.

I have tried several through bombs that I now do purchase. My first MonteCristo Media Noche was in a bomb and now it is by far and away my favorite.

Bomb away, and re-enforce your mailbox if you know whats good for you.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I'm with Mark - I've been bombed some "budget" cigars that I've never tried and now I purchase them regularly as daily smokes. Again, it's the thought that counts!

If you want to send crap and get away with it - find the WTF Pink Pony Pass Thread and get ready to laugh your butt off!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well you've pretty much got your answer. #1 is the thought and gesture!

PS - and do anything you can't afford - especially on a college budget!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I smoked a don Lino Africa this morning that I got for about $2 a stick and loved it. Send what you smoke, it's a gift plain and simple. Even if someone sends Ron mexicos you give those to drunk buddies. It's all win/win.


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> PS - and do anything you can't afford - especially on a college budget!!


This is also very good advice. It's easy to get caught up in this game and try to outdo the guy who bombed you. Sometimes that's just not possible, I know I could never out-bomb guys like Shuckins, I mean who could?

It's OK to accept a bomb as a gift and just enjoy it and not try to return fire. Sometime, though, returning fire is just too much fun.:tease:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

whatever you're smoking currently that you really enjoy is always the best bomb,Brandon...it doesn't have to be extravagant or expensive....it just has to be a bomb you'd like to get yourself.

presentation also makes for a good bomb...getting creative with bomb notes adds that special touch people like.

something tells me the bomb you send out won't be a dud....just have fun with it and let that sucker launch.

best of luck


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hesitant Pirates only!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:laser:


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> whatever you're smoking currently that you really enjoy is always the best bomb,Brandon...it doesn't have to be extravagant or expensive....it just has to be a bomb you'd like to get yourself.
> 
> presentation also makes for a good bomb...getting creative with bomb notes adds that special touch people like.
> 
> ...


I like to smoke ZK's.. wonder if i can one of them in a flat rate box.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> I like to smoke ZK's.. wonder if i can one of them in a flat rate box.


I don't think any of the other than kozz has seen a flat rate box in some time. They probably think a postage stamp is .15 cents.


----------

